# In need of prayers LOTS!



## Angi (Jan 21, 2011)

It is almost 1am and I can't sleep. I am crying just thinking about the events of tonight and how much worse it could have been. My 16 year old son went staight to a basketball pasta dinner right after practice. At about 7pm I got a call "Jonny has been in an accident" He didn't see a car coming and pulled out in front of it. Luckily most of the basketball team was right behind him and they called for help, called us and did not leave his side. He is okay, but his car got T-boned , flew across 4 lanes and was hanging off a ravine. When I got there they told me to stay back so the car would not tip while they cut him out. They took him in an ambulance to the hospital and the doctor just kept saying how lucky he was. One of the Moms of one of the boys that was there called me an hour ago. She is a 911 dispatcher and her son was so upset about seeing the accident that she had to leave work. She knew I wouldn't be able to sleep and wanted to see how Jonny was doing. Please pray for my son. I can't put this on F/B my son and husband would kill me. Though in a small town it is propbably all over F/B by now.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 21, 2011)

you are in my thoughts.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 21, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Angi, I wish I had the words to comfort you! I am so sorry! TONS of prayers are coming your way! Is your son home or still at the hospital?


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 21, 2011)

Thought and prayers your way!


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 21, 2011)

Angi I have everything cross for u hun. Positive thoughts coming your way xx


----------



## Missy (Jan 21, 2011)

That is the call no parent wants. I will pray for your son.


----------



## terryo (Jan 21, 2011)

That's terrible news Angi. All my prayers coming your way.


----------



## Wezzer (Jan 21, 2011)

thinking about you and your family xxx


----------



## ctomaselli (Jan 21, 2011)

Angi, I am so sorry to hear about your son. My family will pray for his recovery. Please let me know if there is anything you need. Ramona is not too far from me and I would be there in a heartbeat if you need anything...I know it is hard but stay strong so you can help your son get through this... We are all here for you in this time of need and things will be ok... Lots of love and prayers

Corinne


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Angi:

This is every mother's worst nightmare. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## fhintz (Jan 21, 2011)

Wishing you and your son strength, both physical and emotional. I know the emotional is sometimes harder than the physical. May you find all the support you need.

Frank


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so glad that your son is doing well Angi. I'm sorry that you had to go through this. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Keep us updated on him.


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 21, 2011)

thoughts prayers and meditations for you, your son, family and extended basketball family.

teri


----------



## Laura (Jan 21, 2011)

update us when you can.. 
he sounds VERY lucky indeed.. hangingover a ravine??!?!! yikes


----------



## hali (Jan 21, 2011)

poor you - know exactly what your going through - watched my son and his best friend drive over the edge of a mountain on a quad bike in Cyprus last april - luckily a tree saved them from 1000s of metres of a drop son came off with a broken arm - he is fine but i still have nightmares a year on - just be thankful he is still with you and take of yourselves xxxxxx


----------



## Kristina (Jan 21, 2011)

You and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## Isa (Jan 21, 2011)

Angi, your family are in my thoughts and prayers! Please, keep us updated.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jan 21, 2011)

Angi- lots of prayers are lifting you and your son up!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry - sending up prayers right now!


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Angi I am so sorry, sending lots of prayers & hugs your way. It sounds like he had some great friends there to be with him, we will all be here for you. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Angi (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughts, prays and well wishes. Yesterday was, very bad. He would not talk or do anything. He just laid in his room, not even playing video games. He usually games when he is streesed. Today he is doing much better, but still depressed. Physically he is fine. He has cuts and bruises, but nothing more. Concidering the truck that hit him was going 50 miles an hour and hit the front drivers door he is VERY lucky. If it was not for the sturdy build of his car he might not be so lucky. And I thought it was such a stupid little car an 05 Mustang. I thought having a car with no room in the back seat was dumb, but then I thought back to my teenage years and decided no room in the back seat could be a good thing LOL. Anyway it is a blessing that he came out of the crash with out any bad injurys. I just hope it does not set him back to badly mentally he has had some problems with anxiety, OCD and depression and had been doing so much better. The basketball team gave him a suprise visit which really helped. Thanks again!


----------



## kimby37 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope it all works out.. My thoughts are with you. That is definitely the worst call a mother can get. I have and 18 year old i cant imagine how nervous you were.


----------



## RianSeeking (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm so glad he's physically able to be home. I'm sure the entire experience was very frightening for him and that it will take a while for him to work through it. I'm sure it would me.

Thoughts and prayers with you all.


----------



## Angi (Jan 22, 2011)

One of the moms whose son was right behind my son at the stop sign and is having a hard time dealing with what he saw. It was very scary for the other boys to watch. She mentioned that all the boys that were there will probably drive a little carefuler. It was an eye opener for all of them.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jan 22, 2011)

I was in a van rollover when I was 15 and praise the Lord all of us were ok. My mom's severe whiplash was the worst injury. Psychologically, it did take its toll on me. I had absolutely no desire to get my permit and didn't get my license until I was 17. Even 20 years later I can still see it as it happened and I remember the sounds. I know my experience wasn't anything like your son's. I don't know if you're a believer, but he needs lots of prayer. Not just for the next few days but for a while. I will definitely be praying for him. I really try and focus on the positives, the blessings that come out of that situation.


----------

